# 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und als gestern die Teile angekommen sind diesen montiert. Muss dazu sagen dass ich zum ersten Mal einen Rechner komplett selbst montiert habe. Es hat soweit auch alles geklappt, lediglich die Temperaturen der CPU können so nicht in Ordnung sein.

Hier erst mal das System um das es sich handelt:

450 Watt Cooler Master GM Series Modular
Asus B85-Pro Gamer Gaming MB Intel B85 
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 
EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
2 x 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 
4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black 
250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" 
Raidmax Viper GX mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower 

Die Temperaturen betragen: (gleichmäßig verteilt auf die 4 Kerne)

Windows IDLE: 39 Grad
Guild Wars 2 (maximale Einstellungen): 65-69 Grad
Prime95 Stresstest: 99 Grad

Ich denke mal dass diese Temperaturen viel zu hoch sind, kann mir aber nicht erklären woran es liegt. Muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich die Montage des Lüfters etwas verwirrend fand, hier mal die Anleitung dazu: http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBenNevisFinal.pdf

Habe also diesen AMD Montagesteg abgeschraubt und die Intel Montagestegs angeschraubt. Dann die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards angebracht, CPU in den Sockel eingesetzt, einen Klecks Wärmeleitpaste in die Mitte gesetzt und den Kühler darauf montiert. Die Schrauben habe ich gleichmäßig angezogen, der Kühler sitzt fest und d reht sich auch.

Sollte so doch richtig sein, oder?

Weiß nun nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe. Kann es noch an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegen oder liegt der Fehler in der Montage? (zu wenig WLP, Kühler nicht richtig drauf usw) Macht es einen Unterschied ob der Rechner geschlossen oder offen ist? Hatte gestern getestet als die Seitenwand noch offen war.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruß
Asharad


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Die Temperaturen finde ich ungewöhnlich hoch, womit liest du die Temperaturen aus ?
70 Grad beim zocken ist echt sehr viel, von Prime ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Oachkatze (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Mit wieviel umdrehungen dreht den der lüfter ?

Es gibt da ein tolles programm von asus da kannst du mal schaun und einstellen wie schnell der lüfter drehen soll unter xx grad.. ai asus suite heißt das glaub ich


----------



## Meroveus (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Die Temperaturen sollten in der Tat besser sein, hast du den 11xx Montage Bügel genommen, oder aus versehen den 2011 ?


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

@Meroveus:
Ich habe den 115x Montagebügel benutzt.

@ nWo-Wolfpac
Ausgelesen habe ich die Temperaturen mit HWMonitor. 

Die Umdrehungen muss ich heute abend nochmal nachsehen, bin gerade auf der Arbeit. 

Kann es sein dass der Kühler nicht ordentlich auf der CPU sitzt? Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher wie ich das kontrollieren kann, da man ja nichts mehr sieht sobald der Kühler drauf sitzt. Die Schrauben haben auf jeden Fall gepasst und sind gleichmäßig angezogen. Der Kühler wackelt nicht oder dergleichen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Hast du den CPU Lüfter auch so montiert das der die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst ? Vielleicht hast du ihn ausversehen falscch herum drauf gemacht.


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Welche Lamellen meinst du? Er ist so rum montiert dass der sich drehende Lüfter Richtung Gehäuse Rückseite zeigt. Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Welche Lamellen meinst du? Er ist so rum montiert dass der sich drehende Lüfter Richtung Gehäuse Rückseite zeigt. Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


Das verstehe ich so:
Der Lüfter sitze zwischen CPU-Kühlkörper und Rückwand. Dann ist jetzt die Frage, in welcher Richtung die Luft bewegt wird. 
Besser ist es, ihn VOR den Kühlkörper zu hängen und die Luft DURCH den Kühlkörper in Richtung Rückwand zu transportieren,


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich so:
> Der Lüfter sitze zwischen CPU-Kühlkörper und Rückwand. Dann ist jetzt die Frage, in welcher Richtung die Luft bewegt wird.
> Besser ist es, ihn VOR den Kühlkörper zu hängen und die Luft DURCH den Kühlkörper in Richtung Rückwand zu transportieren,



Ja genauso muss das sein.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hast du den CPU Lüfter auch so montiert das der die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst ? Vielleicht hast du ihn ausversehen falscch herum drauf gemacht.



Das ist beim Ben Nevis nicht möglich, da sich der Lüfter von 120 auf 92 verjüngt.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

https://www.open-host.de/bildhost/bilder/1aa53c19c3.jpg

so sollte es ausschauen!

Lese mal mit cpu-z während prime die taktrate und die vcore aus, nicht das da irgendeine automatische übertaktung seitens asus im weg steht.

AUßerdem, da deine Idle Temperaturen etwas hoch sind, montiere den Kühler nochmal ab und schau ob der Anpressdruck hoch genug war, das erkennst du an guter verdrängter Wärmeleitpaste. Da der Ben Nevis ein Kühler mit direktem Heatpipe Kontakt ist, kann ruhig etwas mehr WLP verwendet werden!


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Von deinem Bild ausgehend ist er bei mir genau anders rum montiert. Heißt also der Lüfter liegt zwischen Kühlkörper und Rückwand. 

Aber würde das die viel zu hohen Temperaturen erklären? Werde später auf jeden Fall mal nachsehen ob der Anpressdruck hoch genug war und Bilder nachliefern.

Danke schonmal an alle!


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Von deinem Bild ausgehend ist er bei mir genau anders rum montiert. Heißt also der Lüfter liegt zwischen Kühlkörper und Rückwand.
> 
> Aber würde das die viel zu hohen Temperaturen erklären? Werde später auf jeden Fall mal nachsehen ob der Anpressdruck hoch genug war und Bilder nachliefern.
> 
> Danke schonmal an alle!



Wieso zum Henker tust du sowas? Oo
Auf jeden Fall wirkt es dem Luftstrom entgegen.
Da mir selbst sowas noch nie in den Sinn kam, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie stark sich das auswirkt, das wirst du einfach ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Das hängt davon ab, wie es in Deinem Gehäuse strömt. Aber der hintere Lüfter im Gehäuse wird die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen. Dein CPU-Kühlerlüfter arbeitet aktuell gegen den Gehäuselüfter. Ja, dann kann 20°C bei Prime ausmachen.


----------



## Stern1710 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Frage: Welche Prime-Version hast du benutzt? Alle Prozessoren ab Haswell und Prime28+ sind Intel-Prozis wegen der AVX2-Einheit ja sehr bekannt dafür, dass dort unrealistisch hohe Temperaturen erreicht werden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Von deinem Bild ausgehend ist er bei mir genau anders rum montiert. Heißt also der Lüfter liegt zwischen Kühlkörper und Rückwand.
> 
> Aber würde das die viel zu hohen Temperaturen erklären? Werde später auf jeden Fall mal nachsehen ob der Anpressdruck hoch genug war und Bilder nachliefern.
> 
> Danke schonmal an alle!



Also genau wie ich vermutet habe. Der Lüfter muss wie auf dem Bild montiert werden, und dann darauf achten das der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst. Das erklärt die hohen Temps, grade unter Last,


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Also genau wie ich vermutet habe. Der Lüfter muss wie auf dem Bild montiert werden, und dann darauf achten das der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst. Das erklärt die hohen Temps, grade unter Last,



Du missverstehst das, er hat den Lüfter nicht saugend montiert, er hat ihn von der Rückwand weg drückend montiert...


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Dann arbeiten der rückseitige Lüfter und der CPU Lüfter gegeneinander....ob das die Temperaturen erklärt, weiß ich aber nicht. Trotzdem nicht gut


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Du missverstehst das, er hat den Lüfter nicht saugend montiert, er hat ihn von der Rückwand weg drückend montiert...



Das ist genauso schlimm  Beides ist schlecht und sollte geändert werden, danach nochmal die Temps checken.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Eher liegt hier wohl ein Montagefehler vor 

Und/oder die Kombination WLP und Anpressdruck stimmt nicht


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das ist genauso schlimm  Beides ist schlecht und sollte geändert werden, danach nochmal die Temps checken.



Naja, wenn der Lüfter saugend in Richtung rückseitigem Gehäuselüfter montiert wäre, entstünde dennoch ein Luftstrom.
Daher wäre das nicht ganz so schlimm. Natürlich sollte das Drücken dem Ziehen vorgezogen werden.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eher liegt hier wohl ein Montagefehler vor
> 
> Und/oder die Kombination WLP und Anpressdruck stimmt nicht



Das würde ich auch nicht ausschliessen. Und dennoch, wenn der rückseitige Gehäuselüfter rausschaufeln will und direkt davor der CPU Lüfter entgegengesetzt zieht, ist sowohl die Entlüftung des Gehäuses,
als auch die thermale Regulierung des CPU Kühlers stark eingeschränkt. Wenn da  nicht sogar ein Sweet Spot entsteht.

So oder so, interessant finde ich das Ganze allemal, vor allem weil ich noch nie gehört habe dass das jemand so gemacht hat. Nichts für ungut Asharad.


----------



## vlim (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht was mir passiert ist.

Ich hatte in meinem Rechner einen i7 3770, den ich um 4 Stufen übertaktet hatte (4 cores auf 4,1 Ghz und 1Core auf 4,3 Ghz).  Als Kühler hatte ich einen Gelid Tranquillo drauf. MB war ein Gigabyte GA-z77x-dh3. Nachdem ich im BIOS die max. Turbowerte eingestellt hatte, stellte das Board die Spannung automatisch ein, keine Ahnung mehr wie hoch. Der Prime 95 Test ergab dann Temperaturen von max. 75° bis 77° C, Bingo alles in Butter. Der Test lief stabil durch.

Als ich mir dann die Enthusiastenplattform geholt hatte, wollte ich den i7 3770 bei meinem Sohn in den Rechner einbauen. Er hat ein MB Asus P8Z77-V_LX  und hatte einen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco darin verbaut. Da ich beim Cpu-wechsel das MB nicht ausbauen wollte, musste der Broken Eco wegen  der Backplate die Kühlung übernehmen.

Ich bin also erst mal ganz optimistisch  an die Sache rangegangen, Turbowerte im BIOS auf "max." gesetzt, Rechner hochgefahren, Benchmark mit Intel Extrem Utility (XTU) gemacht. 

Au weia, die Temps gingen auf über 100° C, an Prime 95 war gar nicht zu denken. Ein Blick auf die vcore verriet 1,32 v bei Auto-Setting.  Also Rechner runtergefahren Spannung auf ca. 1,19 eingestellt und wieder hochgefahren. Wieder Benchmark mit XTU gemacht und die Temps waren jetzt etwas niedriger 80° - 90° C. Das war mir dann immer noch zu hoch. Neue WLP Noctua NT-H1 gekauft, Kühler abgebaut, wieder draufgebaut, Fazit: WLP-Wechsel  hat nix gebracht. Letzter Versuch, MB ausgebaut, Gelid Tranquillo mit Backplate montiert, Bingo, Temps mit  XTU 65° bis 70°, unter Prime 75° bis 77°.

Da muss ich sagen, hatte ich dem Broken Eco doch bessere Kühleigenschaften zugetraut, als er tatsächlich hatte, wobei er in etwa in der gleichen Preisklasse liegt. Als Ursache für die schlechte Kühlleistung vermute ich die Befestigung über nur einen Befestigungssteg mit zwei Verschraubungspunkten, während der Tranquillo über vier Verschraubungspunkte angepresst wird. Diesen konstruktiven Nachteil des Broken Eco hat der Ben Nevis aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Hab hier mal ein Bild davon wie ich den Ben Nevis eingebaut habe. Schlagt mich bitte nicht. 

Hatte jemand anderen gefragt und er meinte der müsse so rein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Lüfter muss auf jedenfall auf die andere Seite  Wieso hängt die Festplatte den da so komisch ?


----------



## dmaa (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

der lüfter muss auf die andere seite des kühlkörpers, sodass die angesaugte luft durch den kühlkörper und dann am hinteren gehäuselüfter rausbefördert werden kann.


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Lüfter muss auf jedenfall auf die andere Seite  Wieso hängt die Festplatte den da so komisch ?


Wird noch ordentlich aufgeräumt wenn dann mal alles läuft.


----------



## jkox11 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Wird noch ordentlich aufgeräumt wenn dann mal alles läuft.



Kein Wunder dass du ne Heizung da drin hast  
Besseres Kabelmanagment, Lüfter auf die andere Seite, dann hast du auch kein Hitzestau mehr und alles müsste viel besser kühlen.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein Bild davon wie ich den Ben Nevis eingebaut habe. Schlagt mich bitte nicht.
> 
> Hatte jemand anderen gefragt und er meinte der müsse so rein.



Einmal auf die andere Seite, mit den "Streben" nach links zum Kühler und mit den Rotorblättern nach rechts zeigend. Quasi wie dein Hecklüfter installiert ist .

Frage: So wie es aussieht, lässt sich der Lüfter nur an einer Seite des Kühlers anbringen. Ist der Kühler falsch montiert oder hab ich einen Sehfehler ?


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Das schrieb ich doch jetzt schon mehrmals, der komplette Kühler wurde falsch herum montiert.
Der Lüfter lässt nur eine Montagerichtung zu. Offenbar drücke ich mich allzu kryptisch aus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich doch jetzt schon mehrmals, der komplette Kühler wurde falsch herum montiert.
> Der Lüfter lässt nur eine Montagerichtung zu. Offenbar drücke ich mich allzu kryptisch aus.



Ja ich sehe deinen Text z.B. so
Мен бүкіл радиатор айналасында дұрыс орнатылған болатын, бірақ қазір жазды бірнеше рет.
Желдеткіш бір ғана бағытын орнату мүмкіндік береді. Шамасы Мен өзім де жұмбақ білдіруге 

Aber nun Spaß beiseite, also musst er den ganzen Kühler wieder abmachen und einmal andersrum montieren.


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Der Kühler kam so montiert bei mir an.

Das heißt nun für mich?


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> [...] Hatte jemand anderen gefragt und er meinte der müsse so rein.





Asharad schrieb:


> Der Kühler kam so montiert bei mir an. [...]



Das sind zwei völlig widersprüchliche Aussagen...

Aber gut, wie auch immer, du musst ihn wieder demontieren und richtig herum montieren.
Zum Beispiel so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vlim (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass du ne Heizung da drin hast
> Besseres Kabelmanagment, Lüfter auf die andere Seite, dann hast du auch kein Hitzestau mehr und alles müsste viel besser kühlen.



Besseres Kabelmanagement der lieben Ordnung halber sollte es schon sein, dass das bzgl. der Temps soviel bringt, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Weil er relativ viel Platz (freies Luftvolumen) im Rechner hat. Ich habe schon Mini-ITX Rechner < 6 Liter Gehäusevolumen zusammen gebastelt und einen i7 5775C da eingebaut. Da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel Platz für den freien Luftstrom und es hat trotzdem mit der Kühlung geklappt. Gerade wenn er bei offener Seitenwand schon solche Hitzeprobleme hat, wird das Drehen des Kühlers und das Kabelmanagement nur wenig bringen, denn einen Hitzestau kann es bei offener Seitenwand eigentlich nicht geben.


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das sind zwei völlig widersprüchliche Aussagen...


Mit "kam so montiert an" meine ich den Kühlkörper und den Lüfter, mit dem anderen meinte ich die Position auf der CPU.

Sorry wenn ich mich unklar ausdrücke.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



vlim schrieb:


> Besseres Kabelmanagement der lieben Ordnung halber sollte es schon sein, dass das bzgl. der Temps soviel bringt, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Weil er relativ viel Platz (freies Luftvolumen) im Rechner hat. Ich habe schon Mini-ITX Rechner < 6 Liter Gehäusevolumen zusammen gebastelt und einen i7 5775C da eingebaut. Da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel Platz für den freien Luftstrom und es hat trotzdem mit der Kühlung geklappt. [...]



Seh ich auch so.
Bericht: Schlechtes Kabelmanagement hat kaum Auswirkungen auf Temperaturen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Also direkt auch mal die Wäreleitpaste überprüfen ob sie richtig verteilt ist, ggf. erneuern. Und beim festschrauben darauf achten das er auch wirklich feste sitzt, aber keine Gewalt anwenden beim festschrauben.

Edit : Kabelmanagemannt dient rein optischen Zwecken, schaden kann es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Meroveus (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich doch jetzt schon mehrmals, der komplette Kühler wurde falsch herum montiert.
> Der Lüfter lässt nur eine Montagerichtung zu. Offenbar drücke ich mich allzu kryptisch aus.



Dann gebührt dir der Lob und eine Verzeihung, ich lese mir manchmal nicht jeden Post durch, sondern überfliege nur .


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Ich muss nun also den Lüfter vom Kühler lösen und auf der anderen Seite des Kühlers anbringen?


----------



## jkox11 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Wenn das möglich ist. 
Wenn du den Lüfter nicht an der anderen Seite anbringen kannst, musst du den ganzen Kühler um 180 Grad drehen.


----------



## vlim (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Ich muss nun also den Lüfter vom Kühler lösen und auf der anderen Seite des Kühlers anbringen?



Ich würde sagen, du musst den kompletten Kühler drehen, dabei kannst du dann auch überprüfen, ob genug WLP drunter und gleichmäßig verteilt war.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Wenn das möglich ist.
> Wenn du den Lüfter nicht an der anderen Seite anbringen kannst, musst du den ganzen Kühler um 180 Grad drehen.



Nein wir haben doch schon geklärt das der Lüfter nur auf eine Seite passt. Also den ganzen Kühler abmontieren und um 180 Grad drehen und wieder fest machen.


----------



## jkox11 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Nein wir haben doch schon geklärt das der Lüfter nur auf eine Seite passt. Also den ganzen Kühler abmontieren und um 180 Grad drehen und wieder fest machen.



Deshalb habe ich ja die beiden Möglichkeiten geschrieben


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ja die beiden Möglichkeiten geschrieben



Ja ich weiß, ich habe deinen Post nur als Zitat missbraucht


----------



## Asharad (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Ich trau mich es ja kaum zu schreiben, aber der Grund war doch tatsächlich die nicht abgezogene Folie am Kühler....

Hätte schwören können dass ich die abgemacht habe. 

Die Temperaturen liegen jetzt bei:

IDLE: ~27 Grad
Guild Wars 2 (max): ~43 Grad
Prime:  ~66 Grad

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Ich trau mich es ja kaum zu schreiben, aber der Grund war doch tatsächlich die nicht abgezogene Folie am Kühler....
> 
> Hätte schwören können dass ich die abgemacht habe.
> 
> ...



Opps na sowas  Hauptsache ist aber das er jetzt läuft wie er soll


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

SO kanns gehn  
Hoffe du hast dann auch direkt gedreht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Ich trau mich es ja kaum zu schreiben, aber der Grund war doch tatsächlich die nicht abgezogene Folie am Kühler....


Der Aufkleber ist missverständlich und ein Wärmeleitpad würde man erwarten.
Keine Sorge, jedem hier im Forum ist schon richtiger Bockmist passiert.

Fehler gefunden, alles gut!


----------



## Hungerfisch (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*

Muss sagen, der Thread ist aufschlussreich - hab mein Ben Nevis auch falschrum eingebaut , zwar nicht annähernd Hitzeprobleme gehabt (maximum von 55°), aber trotzdem irgendwie peinlich ...
Jetzt hab ich mal den Lüfter auf die andere Seite gedreht, gut dass ich nur 2 von 4 Ram Slots nutze und der DDR4 Ram so klein ist, da macht es nix aus wenn der Lüfter en bisle überhängt, find es deshalb recht nunötig gleich den ganzen Lüfter zu demontieren, der Ben Nevis hat auf beiden Seiten Halterungsfurchen


----------



## Gast20180319 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 100 Grad unter Prime95 mit Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x und Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*



Asharad schrieb:


> Der Kühler kam so montiert bei mir an.
> 
> Das heißt nun für mich?







Asharad schrieb:


> Ich trau mich es ja kaum zu schreiben, aber der Grund war doch tatsächlich die nicht abgezogene Folie am Kühler....
> 
> Hätte schwören können dass ich die abgemacht habe.



Okay, der Kühler kam also montiert bei dir an und du hast vergessen die Folie zu entfernen !?

Oder hab ich da was übersehen ?

Na wenigstens hast du den Fehler gefunden


----------

